# Your 2005-2006 Top 25



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I know this is early and the draft hasn't happened but It will be a good topic still I think.

1. Duke
2. Villanova
3. UConn
4. Kentucky
5. Oklahoma
6. Michigan State
7. Texas
8. Gonzaga
9. Boston College
10. Memphis
11. Iowa
12. Louisvillie
13. West Virginia
14. Arizona
15. Washington
16. Syarcuse
17. North Carolina
18. Wake Forest
19. Florida
20. Stanford
21. LSU
22. Illionis
23. Alabama
24. Cincinnati 
25. Michigan


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky No. 4 without Azubuike and Randolph Morris? Wow.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, gotta agree with HKF on that one. not to mention they lose Hayes. Rondo's gonna have to score like 50 a game... what about kelvin sampson's loss of drew lavender? losing your starting pg gotta hurt... msu so hight? they too are losing some key players (anderson, hill, tolbert). unc @ 17 :jawdrop: but i won't complain too much. after all, i like your #1  i'll release mine after i know for sure who's comin back.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> ya, gotta agree with HKF on that one. not to mention they lose Hayes. Rondo's gonna have to score like 50 a game... what about kelvin sampson's loss of drew lavender? losing your starting pg gotta hurt... msu so hight? they too are losing some key players (anderson, hill, tolbert). unc @ 17 :jawdrop: but i won't complain too much. after all, i like your #1  i'll release mine after i know for sure who's comin back.



After the draft I will make anorther list updated with who is coming back to school and who isn't.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like Michigan at 25. Abrams is coming back and he is the man


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154775

Here was my rankings from early April (done on final four week). Things have changed since then (there have been some bad turns for Oklahoma, Kentucky and LSU as well). I think my new top three will be Duke, UConn, and Villanova (in that order) but I am waiting until the draft is over until doing my next bracket.

I can't see Syracuse at #15 - they will really struggle to score this year losing Warrick and Pace, two guys who could create shots for themselves. GMac will struggle getting good looks in this offence.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Michigan could be higher. And kentucky wont be #4 guarentee ya that. ANd I like ucon at 3


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154775
> 
> Here was my rankings from early April (done on final four week). Things have changed since then (there have been some bad turns for Oklahoma, Kentucky and LSU as well). I think my new top three will be Duke, UConn, and Villanova (in that order) but I am waiting until the draft is over until doing my next bracket.
> 
> I can't see Syracuse at #15 - they will really struggle to score this year losing Warrick and Pace, two guys who could create shots for themselves. GMac will struggle getting good looks in this offence.


 and who knows if JOsh Wright comes back. 

But that Devendorf kids should help out a lot.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

i dont know about west virginia so high...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am suprised that many think Kansas is not a top 25 team. True, they lost Wayne Simein, Aaron Miles, Keith Langford, Michael Lee, and Moolaye Niang. (and possible JR Giddens), so that means really only Christian Moody is the experienced player. 

However, I think Kansas is a 17-25 team to start next season. I am leaning more towards 20th rank

Oklahoma is a little high, I would rank then 12-20 range. 

UNC should be around Kansas as well. They lost a TON.

UCONN is a top 10 team, but not top 3 team. 

I will give my ranking after teh last day of underclassman to returned to school.


----------



## PittsburgJayhawk (Jun 30, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I know this is early and the draft hasn't happened but It will be a good topic still I think.
> 
> 1. Duke
> 2. Villanova
> ...


Kentucky is not a top 5 team next year. All they have to handle the scoring is Rondo and Sparks, because with both Morris and Hayes gone their post scoring is absolutely decimated. Washington should be ranked higher (Nate Robinson didn't leave, did he?). UCONN isn't a top 3 team to start next season; not with the departure of Villanueva and with high-ranking center Andrew Bynum jumping straight to the NBA. Boone is going to get double-teamed like mad in the post, and while Rudy Gay is a stud, the PG duties are left to AJ Price who will be playing his first minutes of bigtime college basketball. North Carolina should be nowhere near the top 25 with all that they lost, and if you're going to put them up there then you have to put Kansas up there as well, since the Jayhawks have far more talent on the team for next season. Illinois, Kansas, and UNC should all be iffy top 25 to start the season, with Kansas being the most highly ranked of those 3. Also, Wake without Gray and Paul is going to get hammered.

Jesus...this next year is going to be crazy. With the exception of Duke, who is absolutely friggin' loaded, we're talkin about some serious parity here.

Early contenders for the title: Duke, Oklahoma, Texas, Michigan State. That's a solid FInal Four right there, but with the additions of Paulus and McRoberts, Duke should crush everyone in their path.

Man, it makes me sick to type that.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

PittsburgJayhawk said:


> Kentucky is not a top 5 team next year. All they have to handle the scoring is Rondo and Sparks, because with both Morris and Hayes gone their post scoring is absolutely decimated.


You are very wrong....
1. Rondo isn't asked to score.
2. Sparks can do 15 ppg.
3. Don't forget about an high school all-american Joe Crawford, who showed he is very capable of averaging double figures.
4. They got a JUCO coming in that is the top rated JUCO player, he is a PF. He will score in the post.
5. Role Players like Ravi Moss, Bobby Perry, and Lukas Orbzut can all contribute a few ppg.
6. Tubby Smith is an excellent coach.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> I am suprised that many think Kansas is not a top 25 team. True, they lost Wayne Simein, Aaron Miles, Keith Langford, Michael Lee, and Moolaye Niang. (and possible JR Giddens), so that means really only Christian Moody is the experienced player.
> 
> However, I think Kansas is a 17-25 team to start next season. I am leaning more towards 20th rank
> 
> ...


I think that Kansas is a top 25 team. I think their freshmens will make huge impacts, especially Julian Wright. 

Duke, UConn, and Villanova are my top 3 teams. Duke is freakin stacked, UConn has Boone and Gay, and Villanova's nucleus will all be back. To me, Texas is underrated. They could be a top 5 team.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn, well, there goes Duke's national championship chances now that Randolph has left. The draft bug bit again. Shame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yyzlin said:


> Damn, well, there goes Duke's national championship chances now that Randolph has left. The draft bug bit again. Shame.


Are you serious? He sucks, he meant nothing. 

Villanova is going to win the 05-06 championship and should be ranked No. 2 or No. 3.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

No, I'm serious. Randolph and his daily contributions of 2 points and 5 fouls are crucial to the team. They have no chance now at winning the championship.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yyzlin said:


> No, I'm serious. Randolph and his daily contributions of 2 points and 5 fouls are crucial to the team. They have no chance now at winning the championship.


Oh you're being facetious. It's just I've seen some some Duke fans say that he's a big loss and I can't figure out if they're high or just out to lunch.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

HKF said:


> Oh you're being facetious. It's just I've seen some some Duke fans say that he's a big loss and I can't figure out if they're high or just out to lunch.


They were probably just being facetious.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois aint no Top 25 team to me as of now but have a chance with Dee back and if he carries them. If Rush comes along Top 15 or so maybe..

Right now I wouldnt have em ranked.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Doyel's 25 (postdraft) 

Oklahoma @ 2?   He acknowledges the losses of Lavender & McKenzie, yet he goes ahead and ranks them 2nd. Don't think so... Nova @ 10? Ohio State @ 14? And the questions go on. So many questions, and no legit answers.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Are you serious? He sucks, he meant nothing.
> 
> Villanova is going to win the 05-06 championship and should be ranked No. 2 or No. 3.


What is so great about 'Nova? I really dont see why everyone is so high on them


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> What is so great about 'Nova? I really dont see why everyone is so high on them


Return their 5 starters in Fraser, Sumpter, Foye, Ray and Nardi

Also return Will Sheridan and Kyle Lowry (their 2nd best pro prospect behind Ray). Then they added a good recruiting class to add depth to their roster. They should go 10 deep next year.

If they don't make it to the Elite Eight, even though they have 4 seniors and 1 junior in the starting lineup, then Jay Wright has done a horrible job. This team should be a No. 1 seed in the 2006 NCAA tournament. They had UNC on the ropes and should have at least sent it into OT, if it wasn't for that horrendous phantom travelling call, that didn't happen. That was a joke.


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

No GW?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> I am suprised that many think Kansas is not a top 25 team. True, they lost Wayne Simein, Aaron Miles, Keith Langford, Michael Lee, and Moolaye Niang. (and possible JR Giddens), so that means really only Christian Moody is the experienced player.
> 
> However, I think Kansas is a 17-25 team to start next season. I am leaning more towards 20th rank
> 
> ...


Kansas isn't even a top 3 Big 12 team I wouldn't think. I don't care how highly rated the recruiting class is if Moody is your only player with any experience they're gonna struggle.

And as for OU losing McKenzie and Lavender...McKenzie would not have played much next year anyway with Michael Neal coming in and David Godbold being a stud. The Lavender loss does hurt though. I'd say they're 6-12 to begin the season.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Return their 5 starters in Fraser, Sumpter, Foye, Ray and Nardi
> 
> Also return Will Sheridan and Kyle Lowry (their 2nd best pro prospect behind Ray). Then they added a good recruiting class to add depth to their roster. They should go 10 deep next year.
> 
> If they don't make it to the Elite Eight, even though they have 4 seniors and 1 junior in the starting lineup, then Jay Wright has done a horrible job. This team should be a No. 1 seed in the 2006 NCAA tournament. They had UNC on the ropes and should have at least sent it into OT, if it wasn't for that horrendous phantom travelling call, that didn't happen. That was a joke.


Frasor and Sumpter are always getting injuried or having some kinda problem and there coach sucks..They are gonna do nothin great this year..They are just gonna be a decent team again just like last year..Having 4 senior means nothin


----------

